# New music from the LA Phil



## KenOC

For the past few years, the LA Phil has been a leader in the US in presenting new commissions and works by living composers. Looks like they're going to go a step farther!

"…the 2018-2019 season offers an explosion of new music: 50 commissions by a distinguished and diverse group of composers, including Steve Reich, Thomas Adès, Julia Adolphe, Billy Childs, Unsuk Chin, Adolphus Hailstork, and Ashley Fure. And the Green Umbrella series will be all world premiere commissions during the 2018-19 season. How to pay for all this? A $500 million centennial campaign is three-fifths completed…"

Well, it helps to be well-funded!

https://www.kusc.org/culture/out-and-about-blog/la-phil-at-100/


----------

